# table saw or jigsaw



## rustick (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello,

Im fairly new to woodwork, and have been making rustic style chairs and tables for about 8 months. Cutting seats or table tops has been fine using a hand saw, because its rustic im not concerned about straight lines, but now and again ive tryed to make the odd peice a little finer. I have been looking for a table saw but really cant afford one. The other option is a jigsaw maybe. Have thought of using a jigsaw and then planeing it. Could anyone give me any advise? To give an example of the size of wood, it would be say a 3 foot x 2 foot x 2 inch peice of oak.

Thanks, much apprecated.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

If you get the opportunity to get a table saw, do so. You won't regret the investment. If money is an issue, keep your eyes opened for used equipment. Check out woodworking clubs in your area, craigslist, ebay, etc...

A jigsaw will work for some small projects.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A Table saw is a much more precise tool than a jig saw....even a circular saw with a straight edge is more capable IMO than a jigsaw, unless cutting curves is a primary objective. It seems like every week I spot a full size older Emerson made Craftsman contractor saw for between $50 and $150 bucks.


----------



## rustick (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Joe c, I'l get a table saw. I never thought of looking for local clubs. Cheers, Rustick


----------



## rustick (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks knotscott, I dont like circular saws, so I'l get a table saw. I'l check out my local clubs, and ebay. I would love a Emerson made Craftsman contractor saw, but I live in the UK, prices over are a lot more for second hand kit, but I have only been looking at table saws that are a few years old. Il do some research into older table saws. Cheers, Rustick


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

rustick said:


> To give an example of the size of wood, it would be say a 3 foot x 2 foot x 2 inch peice of oak.


That is a respectably sized piece of oak.

Ed


----------



## rustick (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello ed,

Ive got oak coming out of my ears over in the UK, I would like to be using something else. Im not to keen on oak, but theres loads of it. Ive used lace wood, or london plane which is also called. It's my favour wood for table tops.

Rustick


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Rustic, quartersawn oak is a very stable wood and is also very apealing, it's also more expensive than any other cut of oak, atleast it is here in the USA. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## rustick (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello Woodchuck1957, I agree, quartsersawn oak is very nice and stable. Over here it costs from £30-£40($60-$80ish) per cubic ft and that tends to be for poorly air dried timber(around where I live anyway). As I only make furniture as a hobby, I try and get my wood for free or as cheap as possible. Councils and some tree surgrens are fairly good at giving away timber, I then get it cut by a mill.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you tried using a block of wood as a guide.


----------



## rustick (Jul 10, 2008)

Ive tried that with a jigsaw which didnt work, but I havent tryed using a hand saw, I'l try that. Thanks for the illustrations. Id be interested in what hand saws you use if you see this post, or from anyone else who see's this.
cheers
Rustick


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I know many people including myself have used a $100 Ryobi table saw to make alot of projects.


----------

